# Fiat CR.42 Falco



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Italian plane exported to Belgium captured by Germans. Most captured ones joined the Luftwaffe in a training role although a few did see combat action again.

Falca ve službách Luftwaffe ,

Fiat CR.42 aces of WWII, Osprey aircraft of the aces 90, by Häkan Gustavsson and Ludovico Slongo. It has a chapter dedicated to the Luftwaffe use of CR.42, very interesting. Acording to this book on 8 February 1945 there was a combat between NSGr 7 Cr.42s and the P-38s of American 14 FG. During the battle NSGr 7 lost four CR.42, 3 to P-38s and one to groundfire. Two P-38 were lost in this mission and Csaba Beccze says that an NSGr 7 pilot claimed a P-38 destroyed. It would be the last biplane combat victory ever claimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2016)

Hungarian airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2016)

Nivelles 1940. see also pic post 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2017)

Derna, Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2017)

Swedish Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## sandokan (Jun 24, 2017)

Excellent and quite rare photographs!!!
Thank you


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ITALIEN FIAT CR42. CA 9X6CM DEUTSCHE KENNUNG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Regia Aeronautica Fiat C.R. 42 Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Fiat CR.42 -Jäger beim Nachtangriff, Orig-Pressephoto, um 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Italien ? italienischer Jäger Flugzeug Fiat CR 42 Tarnanstrich WK II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------

